# medicalization = ιατρικοποίηση. pharmaceuticalization = φαρμακοποίηση, φαρμακευτικοποίηση



## Cadmian (Jan 1, 2013)

*medicalisation* = φαρμακοποίηση


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2013)

Να το κάνουμε καλύτερα έτσι;

*medicalization, medicalisation* = ιατρικοποίηση

Medicalization is the process by which human conditions and problems come to be defined and treated as medical conditions, and thus become the subject of medical study, diagnosis, prevention, or treatment. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medicalization

Ευρήματα
Π.χ.
Ας σημειωθεί ότι ο όρος _ιατρικοποίηση_ (_medicalization_) είναι παλαι­ότερος του βιβλίου του Illich. Εμφανίστηκε για πρώτη φορά στη δεκαετία του '60 για να περιγράψει την πράξη του να προσδίδει κανείς ιατρικό χαρακτήρα σε κάτι.
http://www.alopsis.gr/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=155


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 1, 2013)

Παρ' ότι φαινομενικά συγγενικές έννοιες, αλλού εστιάζει ο ένας όρος και αλλού ο άλλος (π.χ.). Μπορούμε ίσως να μιλήσουμε για πολυσημία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2013)

Μέχρι να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει και για να γίνει συζήτηση και με άλλους με περισσότερη άνεση, τα μετέφερα στον κατάλληλο χώρο.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 1, 2013)

Ήμουν έτοιμος να στείλω πμ στο οποίο θα πρότεινα ακριβώς αυτό :)


----------



## Themis (Jan 1, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι οι δύο ελληνικοί όροι εμφανίζουν σαφή διαφορά σημασιολογικού εύρους. Για τη σημασία του medicalisation στον Ίλιτς, βλ. εδώ. Συζήτηση για τον όρο βλ. εδώ. Θα έτεινα λοιπόν να διατηρήσω ένα ευρύτερο "ιατρικοποίηση" και ένα στενότερο "φαρμακοποίηση". Αναρωτιέμαι πάντως αν υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο του "φαρμακοποίηση" στα αγγλικά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2013)

Εγώ έχω και πρόβλημα σχηματισμού με τον όρο _φαρμακοποίηση_. Δηλαδή, τι σημαίνει, ότι τα κάνουμε όλα _φάρμακο_; Υπάρχει πάντως ο (απ' αυτή την άποψη ορθότερος) τύπος _φαρμακευτικοποίηση_ στη Λέξι: 



Zazula said:


> Εγώ δεν έχω θέση για τις βιταμίνες και τα συμπληρώματα. Αλλά έχω πρόβλημα με τη *φαρμακευτικοποίηση *των πάντων.


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 1, 2013)

To medicinization (βλέπω να) χρησιμοποιείται με την ίδια έννοια. Ίσως και το drugification σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, ανάλογα πάντα με το συγκείμενο.

Ωραία η φαρμακευτικοποίηση.


----------



## cougr (Jan 1, 2013)

Themis said:


> [...] Αναρωτιέμαι πάντως αν υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο του "φαρμακοποίηση" στα αγγλικά.



Pharmaceuticalization


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 2, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι θα κράταγα την φαρμακοποίηση για την κατά περίπτωση (ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα) απόδοση του medicalization και θα απέδιδα το pharmaceuticalization ως φαρμακευτικοποίηση (την οποία όσο βλέπω, τόσο πιστεύω ότι αξίζει να διαδοθεί παραέξω από το φόρουμ).


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2013)

Εγώ δεν έχω πάρει ακόμα το μακροβούτι που απαιτείται, οπότε απλώς ρωτάω: είναι επίθετο ή ουσιαστικό το pharmaceutical στο pharmaceuticalization;


----------



## pontios (Jan 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εγώ δεν έχω πάρει ακόμα το μακροβούτι που απαιτείται, οπότε απλώς ρωτάω: είναι επίθετο ή ουσιαστικό το pharmaceutical στο pharmaceuticalization;



Δεν ξέρω άμα βοηθάει, αλλά βρήκα και το pharmacization - που μας δίνει το ρήμα, pharmacize.
Τουλάχιστον υπάρχει κάποια παρόμοια αλληλουχία τώρα .. με το pharmacize-pharmacization , όπως και με το industrialize - industrialization.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2013)

Κοίτα όμως πόσο λίγοι λένε αυτό που βρήκες (και ποιοι το λένε) και πόσο περισσότεροι λένε το _pharmaceuticalization_ και ποιοι το λένε.

https://www.google.com/search?q="pharmaceuticalization"
pharmaceuticalization of society


----------



## pontios (Jan 2, 2013)

Συμφωνώ, nickel.
Αλλά το κρίμα είναι - το pharmaceuticalize δεν υπάρχει ως ρήμα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2013)

Υπάρχει, υπάρχει. Θέλει κόλπο:

https://www.google.com/search?q="pharmaceuticalized"


----------



## pontios (Jan 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχει, υπάρχει. Θέλει κόλπο:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q="pharmaceuticalized"



Παραδίδομαι και υποκλίνομαι! :up:

What about the present tense, though?- i.e. pharmacize vs pharmaceuticalize?
If you search with key words "try to" + "pharmacize" or "they" + "pharmacize", there are quite a few results (I'm not sure if they hail from multiple sources, though).
Whereas .., the same search with "pharmaceuticalize" fails to bring up results.

Pharmacize is comfortable as a verb, but I'm not saying that it therefore deserves to get the nod, of course - as you pointed out pharmaceuticalization has been accepted, by the who's who of this world.


----------



## cougr (Jan 2, 2013)

pontios said:


> Δεν ξέρω άμα βοηθάει, αλλά βρήκα και το pharmacization - που μας δίνει το ρήμα, pharmacize.
> Τουλάχιστον υπάρχει κάποια παρόμοια αλληλουχία τώρα .. με το pharmacize-pharmacization , όπως και με το industrialize - industrialization.



However, if we were to abide by the definitions of the possible root words of _pharmacization _(ie. either pharma or pharmacy) then this would, or should, imply a different meaning to the term than to that of _pharmaceuticalization_.


----------



## pontios (Jan 2, 2013)

cougr said:


> However, if we were to abide by the definitions of the possible root words of _pharmacization _(ie. either pharma or pharmacy) then this would, or should, imply a different meaning to the term than to that of _pharmaceuticalization_.



Συμφωνώ με τον συλλογισμό σου, cougr.
Νόμιζα ότι το pharmaceuticalization ξεφύτρωσε, παίρνοντας ένα μετέωρο βήμα, χωρίς ρήμα - δεν ήξερα ότι το ρήμα υπήρχε στον παρατατικό (ότι θέλει κόλπο να εντοπιστεί αυτό το ρημάδι, το ρήμα).


----------



## cougr (Jan 3, 2013)

pontios said:


> Παραδίδομαι και υποκλίνομαι! :up:
> 
> What about the present tense, though?- i.e. pharmacize vs pharmaceuticalize?
> If you search with key words "try to" + "pharmacize" or "they" + "pharmacize", there are quite a few results (I'm not sure if they hail from multiple sources, though).
> Whereas .., the same search with "pharmaceuticalize" fails to bring up results...........



It's actually quite common pontios. Here's a couple of examples from books which illustrate its variant meanings (1, 2)

but the net is teeming with the word. I suppose you just have to know the κόλπα :)


----------



## pontios (Jan 3, 2013)

cougr said:


> It's actually quite common pontios. Here's a couple of examples from books which illustrate it's variant meanings (1, 2)
> 
> but the net is teeming with the word. I suppose you just have to know the κόλπα :)



Thanks, cougr.
At the risk of making myself look naive; it didn't even occur to me to search using quotation marks (for the present tense of the verb, "pharmaceuticalize").
So I've learnt a couple of new tricks, now - I've gone from mea culpa to δύο καινούργια κόλπα.;)


----------

